# Praise (and thanks) to Cherrybrook



## Anne Streeter (Apr 14, 2009)

After reading the raves on the forum for the CC wood pin brush, I ordered one in January. I was delighted with it which certainly made me feel better about my extravagance! Luci also seemed to be delighted - sniffed it a lot etc. 2 weeks later, she jumped up in my chair, took it off the table and chewed half of the bristles off. Dispair! I contacted them and they offered to repair it free of charge. It is now back and as good as new. No charge - not even postage. Now that is service!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I've been very happy with Cherrybrook in the past, but this is above & beyond their call of duty to customer service. That's amazing!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

That's great to know!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow! Talk about customer service. There are a lot of companies out there that should pay attention. Cherrybrook will, I'm sure, pick up more business as a result.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

The customer service at their shops is excellent too. They arrange a lot of fun and educational activities. This weekend the shop near my place is going to have an animal communicator(I am so tempted to take Benji!), a free workshop on puppy manners, and a Rieki seminar.They also had free nail clinic last weekend.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

That is above and beyond. Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Wow! That's really coming through with customer service! I think companies that handle things like that well, reap the benefit in more customers. A company like that is a pleasure to buy from. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Smart company! Obviously someone there with a brain who realizes good service reaps big dividends. They are counting on your spreading the word (which you are doing), it has no doubt sealed your loyalty, and others who have not tried them yet, surely will. Thank you for letting us know. Good service is key to survival in these times.

Off topic for a moment: I see your location is Billings. Am originally from Mt. (Lewistown area) and have family in Billings. I LOVE Montana!!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Great story. Isn't nice when you can sing a company's praises!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I love hearing good customer service and I think that is above and beyond!


----------

